# Hard Lump after Surgery



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I am almost 2 years out from my total thyroidectomy and I've never had any structural problems in my neck in all that time. This morning I woke up with an acorn sized lump just above my scar and it's visible to people when I tilt my head back a little. It doesn't hurt, it's a hard knot and I do feel a slight pressure in my throat where it is (it feels like I have a lump in my throat when I swallow).

Has anyone else had this happen? I can't get in to see my ENT surgeon until next Tuesday, although I am on the cancellation list.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's new to me, jenny v. Keep a close eye on it to observe whether it's changing in size (or "form").


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, Octavia. I'm a little obsessed with it, so I'm definitely keeping track of its size, lol!

I know thyroids can grow back, but does it happen that fast and just pop out overnight? I guess I'll find out more next week when I see my ENT. I'm hoping it's just nothing or something that can be drained because I go on vacation in 3 weeks and I am not giving that up for anything.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a thought....I wonder if you could get in quickly with your primary care physician and get an ultrasound ordered/done. My guess is that's the first thing the ENT will do anyway, so maybe you could get a head start on things.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, next week is the earliest I could get in with anyone, so I'm stuck waiting. If it does swell much more or get painful, I'm going to go camp out at my ENT's office.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe its a random cyst -

I just got one on my arm - thought it was an ingrown hair. My doc saw it at my lab check and told me it was some sort of cyst. He did not offer to cut it out - told me to leave it alone and it will get smaller on it's own.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Lovlkn, did your cyst feel like a solid lump? Mine isn't tender but it feels solid and it's becoming really annoying simply because of where it's popped up--it's sitting right on the base of my throat, so I constantly feel it. Tuesday can't come fast enough, lol!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I finally saw my ENT and he thinks the lump is a lymph node. I'm doing a 10 day course of antibiotics to see if that reduces it and if not, we'll do a needle biopsy in later October. He doesn't think it's cancer or anything serious, but since it's sitting in such a sensitive area, he did leave open the option of surgical removal if it doesn't go away on its own. We'll see!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Gosh; Jenny!! It's always something. Maybe some tissue left behind did replicate or a lymph node?

Glad you will get FNA; this is not something to just surmise about given your medical history.

Sending prayers and hugs your way,


----------



## vicksay (Sep 8, 2015)

My Incession is tight and swollen i guess this is ok.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's funny that this thread popped up again--I met with my ENT yesterday (he did my thyroid surgery) and it looks like I'll be going under the knife again.

The little lump has not gone away with antibiotics and after 6 weeks, he doesn't think it will go away on its own either. Plus, it's sitting right on my trachea and is fairly uncomfortable. We ruled out doing an ultrasound because that will only show him the size of it and not what it's made up of, and I ruled out a biopsy because it's going to come out either way and if I can avoid a needle in my neck, I do, lol!

So, I have surgery scheduled for Nov. 6th and he thinks it will only take 30-45 minutes to remove since it's close to the surface. He'll use my existing scar to go in and I will go home the same day.

I'm not too worried about surgery, but I will admit I'm a little freaked out about what it is exactly. He thinks it's a calcified lymph node or maybe an errant piece of thyroid tissue that's come back. We'll see!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, bummer! I'm glad they are taking care of this, but...boo for more surgery!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Darn...but I'm glad you're on top of it!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Had my surgery yesterday. I was in and out of the hospital in about 4 hours and I had a new anesthesiologist who knew what she was doing, so no horrible side effects from being under this time. They went in through my old thyroid scar and it's about a 1 inch incision. I'm swollen, splotchy and really sore, just like last time. But I have refused all pain meds except Tylenol, so I'm avoiding the nasty constipation (TMI, I know!) that I got the last time. Pathology should be back in about a week.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad that's over with and you are home - take care!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Got the pathology back--pseudocyst with both fluid and solid materials inside, all benign. It would not have gone away on its own, so it's good that we've got it out. What's weird is that these types usually show up in the pancreas or adrenals, not typically in the neck. I go back to my ENT next week and I've got a lot of questions, lol!


----------

